

Ask HN: Do non-commercial offsite backup solutions exist? - BigCanOfTuna

Like most people, I'm not doing offsite backup of my data. Are there any low power/cost end to end solutions that I could plug into my friend's home network and backup data from my home?
======
zdw
Crashplan does exactly as you mention, and handles jumping through NAT,
encryption (with your own keys if you want), etc:

<http://crashplan.com/>

Cross platform (Mac/Win/Linux/Solaris). Some extra features unlock if you buy
the + version.

If you want a totally free solution that would take a little more work to
implement, look at Duplicity:

<http://duplicity.nongnu.org/>

rsync based, uses SSH/GnuPG for security.

Run one of these on whatever hardware you have available.

------
patrickgzill
You can easily tunnel rsync over SSH. You can configure even the simplest
routers to do port-forwarding, e.g. your friend's external IP on port 2222 is
redirected to port 22 on an internal host.

Rsnapshot (rsnapshot.org) is a free rsync-based backup system; it is very
efficient in terms of disk space and keeps full backups, but only keeps 1 copy
of each file.

------
dougb
I use an old ppc mac mini and openvpn to do remote timemachine backups. It
works pretty well and was pretty easy to setup.

------
smoody
you might be able to use local-drive backup software, a drive at your friend's
home, and a pogoplug device to access the drive remotely as if it were a local
drive.

<http://pogoplug.com/>

and you could use TrueCrypt to add an additional level of security.

